# Things you see on ebay



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

If you've spent more than 3 seconds on ebay you've seen something that makes you say WTF? Here's a thread to share those moments with everyone else.

Exhibit A: I hope whomever buys this spends a lot of time looking at the ground.
DR. GRABOW VISCOUNT SMOKING PIPE - eBay (item 180511298202 end time May-29-10 18:45:09 PDT)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> If you've spent more than 3 seconds on ebay you've seen something that makes you say WTF? Here's a thread to share those moments with everyone else.
> 
> Exhibit A: I hope whomever buys this spends a lot of time looking at the ground.
> DR. GRABOW VISCOUNT SMOKING PIPE - eBay (item 180511298202 end time May-29-10 18:45:09 PDT)


I hope whoever buys that realizes the stem doesn't belong to that pipe, plus has the common sense to bend it if not replace it.

But I feel you man, there are a lot of stupid listings on Ebay just waiting to be made fun of. Should be a sticky IMO


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe we'll lose that ebay-based photo in a few weeks and that classic would be a shame to lose.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Immortalized:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Forever!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

All I have to say is ICK. Although, you would get some looks while driving.


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

WOW! That is certainly a pipe for a very small market of pipe smokers. Reminds me of the rainbow colored ones


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

That pipe gave me a good chuckle. Oh I wish I had a video of the new smoker who tried to smoke that one! LOL


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Jack Straw said:


> Immortalized:


What a relief. It'll be hard to top.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Not sure I could stick that pipe into a Snowmans Face!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ya could always repaint it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You guys are so negative....a can of Krylon, a hunched back, and you're set.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

You can always admire the "glow" in your pipe and monitor the tobacco level. A very handy pipe!


----------



## MattBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

incidentally, why are there so many pipes on ebay that have multiple bids days before the end of the auction?

Who is doing that? I can't think of any reason why bids should be place any earlier than a half hour before end of auction.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^Because that is how ebay is supposed to work. Auto bidding, up to the maximum you would like to pay. You know how much you want to pay for something, if someone else wants to pay more that's up to them. Where is the value in hiding the fact that you are interested in something until the last second?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Where is the value in hiding the fact that you are interested in something until the last second?


To avoid a bidding war.
I decide my maximum and bid at the last second.


----------



## MattBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> ^Because that is how ebay is supposed to work. Auto bidding, up to the maximum you would like to pay. You know how much you want to pay for something, if someone else wants to pay more that's up to them. Where is the value in hiding the fact that you are interested in something until the last second?


Sure, but why do that rather than setting a snipe? seems like it serves the same purpose without driving the price of the item up over a series of days.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope someone from here gets this pipe because this is so damn stupid it deserves to be in the Puffer Hall-of-Shame!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

MattBrooklyn said:


> incidentally, why are there so many pipes on ebay that have multiple bids days before the end of the auction?
> 
> Who is doing that? I can't think of any reason why bids should be place any earlier than a half hour before end of auction.


If an item gets to under an hour with a low price is usually ends up shooting up really fast. You can often get a better deal by bidding early and stemming off the bidding war that happens right before the end.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

You have to understand that the pipe was made for riding a motorcycle so the wind doesn't get into the bowl. This is why it is the typical Ebay, One of a kind! Rare! Antique! You will never see another!:frusty:


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

I saw this one and thought of this thread.

I'm really new to pipes but this looks like the stem is in upside down.


----------



## bobpatt (Apr 27, 2010)

Bermac said:


> I saw this one and thought of this thread.
> 
> I'm really new to pipes but this looks like the stem is in upside down.


Maybe you have to stand on your head to smoke this one. That way gravity won't cause the tobacco to fall out of the bowl.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Bermac said:


> I saw this one and thought of this thread.
> 
> I'm really new to pipes but this looks like the stem is in upside down.


Ya know, I realize the whole world is not made of pipesmokers obviously, but how in the hell do you wander around loose in the world with me and not realize that that is just not the way that goes? :nono: Furthermore, if you're going to try and sell it, and obviously have a computer, how do you not try to at least learn a little something about it and not look like a complete moron with your listing? :rant:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Other than the upside down stem that's a nice looking Pete. Someone may be able to get a deal on it, because of the sellers stupidity.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I've often wondered what it would be like to smoke a P-lip upside down. Of course, I would only do it with a straight pipe.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Moretti Pipe Incredible Italian Shape! - eBay (item 290446345402 end time Jun-23-10 02:50:57 PDT)

Not only is it a ridiculous design, and incredibly ugly, but the seller must have been on crack asking $3000 for this piece


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

It's missing a Sicily tamper.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know about you but I am looking forward to the next in the series: Portugal. The boot steps in what?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

ultramag said:


> ...Furthermore, if you're going to try and sell it,... how do you not try to at least learn a little something about it and not look like a complete moron with your listing? :rant:


Like my Pappy used to say;

"There's no shortage of idiots..."

True story :nod:

.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Here's a nice collection of estate pipes unfortunately half of them have upside down stems. :laugh:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

The guy uses pipe racks with totally enclosed stem openings. The only way to get the bent pipes into the rack is to turn the stems so that the lip is towards the smoker. Try it the other way and you'll turn your stems upside down, too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Turn the pipe so the bowl faces away from you and then once the stem is through the hole spin it around.


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

Still doesn't explain why the mini-cob's stem is upside down, dmkerr. :twitch:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

GreatBonsai said:


> Still doesn't explain why the mini-cob's stem is upside down, dmkerr. :twitch:


Without looking at the pic again, I'd guess that it's only the bent pipes that have the stems upside down. My further guess is that all of his pipes went into a rack with an enclosed stem opening. Turning the stem upside down allows you to slide the pipe into the rack without scratching it and so it will go in. Particularly if your rack is located somewhere around the height level of your head or higher or below your waist, this is the easiest way I know of. Putting the entire pipe in backwards and turning it also works but you have to be extra careful that the bowl of the pipe doesn't hit the "seat" of the rack if said seat isn't covered with that soft padding. An extra turn means more risk. Sliding it in normally (but with the stem reversed) seems to me to be the safest method. As always, your mileage may vary. This is why I personally put some of my bent pipes into such a rack with the stems reversed; I'm simply guessing this guy does it the same way.

Or maybe he just likes to smoke them with the stems upside down! Didn't some guy write that the simplest explanation is usually the best?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

GORGEOUS W.O. LARSEN STRAIGHT GRAIN PIPE NEEDS REPAIR - eBay (item 200556989836 end time Dec-27-10 17:58:26 PST)

Just scroll down through the pictures. :lol:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

"needs repair"


yes....yes it does!


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> GORGEOUS W.O. LARSEN STRAIGHT GRAIN PIPE NEEDS REPAIR - eBay (item 200556989836 end time Dec-27-10 17:58:26 PST)
> 
> Just scroll down through the pictures. :lol:


ound: Looks like someone was a little trigger happy with a torch lighter.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow. Just.... wow.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

And two bids already!


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

holy crap

thats just a damn shame


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

How is that repairable? duct tape and new clay bowl liner?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Priceless! 

"Very strange the pipe looks like it was never smoked yet it has a burn-out in the bottom I would guess it's from only burning a small amout of tobacco at the very bottom of the pipe."


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

Can I throw in an etsy item?

Lost at Sea with Captain Jack

(since I cant post links...shesh)...

etsy.com/listing/43266774


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> GORGEOUS W.O. LARSEN STRAIGHT GRAIN PIPE NEEDS REPAIR - eBay (item 200556989836 end time Dec-27-10 17:586 PST)
> Just scroll down through the pictures.


I guess you could sit it on your desk and use it to hold pipe cleaners.

Or maybe this guy could fix it for you.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Too bad somebody reamed the burn-through to make an even bigger hole, now we'll never know what was the original cause. 

I'm starting to think, some pipe screens, pipe mud, putty for the outside...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe a wood plug like in a MM?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

hmmmmm, carb hole and put a screen in it, good to go!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Look at the bright side, the dottle would just fall out, no need to scoop it out.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I saw that auction. It was a REALLY nice looking pipe. Too bad about the burn through.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmm. . .Meerschaum Liner?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

$35 Vintage pipe cleaners Insaine!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> $35 Vintage pipe cleaners Insaine!


But they're VINTAGE!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Here's a fun one.

VINTAGE KAYWOODIE "600" US Patyent LOVAT BILLIARD Tobacco Smoking Pipe

Item condition:
Used
"Firewood"


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> $35 Vintage pipe cleaners Insaine!


3 years later, these are still for sale :lol:


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> 3 years later, these are still for sale :lol:


Yeah but now they are only $34! It's a freakin bargain!


----------

